# Button  -  Strg+F



## dennis77 (14. Aug 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin innerhalb der Suchfunktion nicht fündig geworden, daher der Post.

ich möchte einen Button erstellen, der die Tastenkombination Strg+F ausführt (Seitedurchsuchen).

Ist sowas mit einem "Javabutton" möglich?
Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp für ein Greenhorn!

Ich danke im Voraus und wünsche einen erfolgreichen Tag!

LG


----------



## byte (14. Aug 2008)

Du kannst dem Button eine Action zuweisen (extends AbstractAction) und dieser Action einen KeyStroke zuweisen:


```
action.putValue(Action.ACCELERATOR_KEY, KeyStroke.getKeyStroke('F', InputEvent.CTRL_MASK));
```


----------



## dennis77 (14. Aug 2008)

mh, ok.

und wie baue ich das in meinen Code ein?
Der sieht bisher so aus:

...
...
...
<form method="POST">


<input type="submit" value="Absenden" name="B1"></p>
</form>
...
...
...


----------



## ARadauer (14. Aug 2008)

du redest hier wahrscheinlich von javascript, das ist ganz was anderes


----------



## dennis77 (14. Aug 2008)

Ich habe ne Webseite mit viel Text - da möchte ich diesen Button einbauen.
Mit welcher Sprache ist 2-rangig für mich.

LG


----------



## Guest (14. Aug 2008)

> Mit welcher Sprache ist 2-rangig für mich.



lol????? ???:L


----------



## SlaterB (14. Aug 2008)

welches Forum dabei hilft, ist wohl auch 2-rangig


----------



## dennis77 (14. Aug 2008)

nein - ich habe mich hier an Euch gewnd, da es ja ein Java-Forum ist.
Meiner Meinung nach ist mein Problem mit Java zu lösen, aber anscheinend nicht.
Oder ist der Code von "Byto" etwa Java???


----------



## ARadauer (14. Aug 2008)

kennst du den unterschied zwischen java und javascript!!

www.java-ist-nicht-javascript.de


----------



## Jonnsn (14. Aug 2008)

Jop der Code ist Java - was du suchst ist aber wenn dann java Script - und das ist nicht das selbe


----------



## Murray (14. Aug 2008)

Richtig, Bytos Code ist Java - und was Du suchst, ist JavaScript. Wenn das für Dich kein Unterschied ist: www.java-ist-nicht-javascript.de/


----------



## SlaterB (14. Aug 2008)

ja, das ist er,
aber wird dir nicht helfen, denn in Webseiten kann man kein Java einsetzen,
höchstens JavaScript, was aber was anderes ist


----------



## dennis77 (14. Aug 2008)

Kann mir denn jemand das Script nennen, welches zur Lösung meines Anliegens führt?

LG

_[Edit by Beni: verschoben]_


----------



## SlaterB (14. Aug 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=javascript+forum&meta=

mit der Einstellung 'keine Ahnung von nix, nicht mal welche Programmiersprache' 
wirds aber überall schwer


----------



## Jonnsn (14. Aug 2008)

Die Tastenkombination Strg-F startet eine Browserfunktion - also in Abhängigkeit vom verwendeten Browser. Ich denke nicht dass man das über die Seite antriggern kann...


----------



## Murray (14. Aug 2008)

Sieh Dir doch mal  das hier an - ist nicht mehr ganz neu, aber vielleicht erfüllt es ja seinen Zweck.


----------



## byte (14. Aug 2008)

Das geht in etwa so:


```
document.captureEvents(Event.KEYPRESS)
...
<input onkeypress="keyPressed()" />

...

function keyPressed() {
  // e.which / e.keyCode auslesen
}
```


----------

